# A big thanks!



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I've recently got home from visiting the Waxstock show for the very first time, I have to say it was a last minute thing to get there as I had family coming today, but at 11.45pm last night I got a phone call telling me the family couldnt come so I got to go to the Waxstock show after all!

EVERYONE at the show was friendly and helpful, some went so far over the top to make a newbie welcome I know I will make everyt effort to go again next year.

The stallholders were exceptional, especially the Gtechnics team the charity stall oh heck they were nearly all superb, there wasnt a bad one at the show!

I bought all the items I was hoping for and quite a few more if Im honest, I spent a lot at the charity stall because the people were nice and I could afford to buy the stuff I wanted to try, yes it was all samples and had been used to one degree or another but to get full bottles would have cost me hundreds of pounds and when I know what I'm doing I will probably not actually use that much so I only needed samples to decide what was right for me.

If you didnt go this year may I suggest you try your hardest to go next year it really is worthwhile, the cars were truly awesome I especially liked the Mclaren but there were some classics as well as cars from my earliest days of motoring which bought back happy memories as well so make the effort, you won't regret it!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

It was certainly an excellent event! I'll be there next time.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Was well upset I couldn't go this year from you're review I will definitely make every effort to go next year


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Me and my mrs had a great weekend of it! Drinks and detailing chat on say night at the hotel were good. Detailing seems to be a friendly world. Our only bad point if the show was food ! Not much choice and NO ICE CREAM VAN! Not that we could find anyway!


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

My only downside for today was that someone in the car park wheelspun off and cracked my windscreen


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

ZetecEmma said:


> My only downside for today was that someone in the car park wheelspun off and cracked my windscreen


What a bloody joke. ALWAYS has to be someone that spoils it. And in the one carpark where you hope that people have a bit of respect and common sense. Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Thanks 204driver, You would hope that people had a bit of common sense and some respect but unfortunately it happens, to be honest I had a brilliant day other than that so I can let it go


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

That's just really pee'd me off that your car was damaged by some idiot in a place that we all know people care about there cars.


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

It does suck but lucky enough it's outside the swept area for now so gives me a couple of weeks to get it sorted.
Annoying thing is it's a heated screen and I think it's damaged the element underneath so a repair won't work, new screen for me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ZetecEmma said:


> My only downside for today was that someone in the car park wheelspun off and cracked my windscreen


Sorry to here this Emma very annoying, but you will always get some boy racers at every show, that is no cancelation to you though, glad you had a good day apart from this


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Good day 
But came out and my windscreen was cracked too!
I do actually think it was the heat that done it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've gotta say me and my mates had a cracking day. I thought I'd save a few quid but with the brilliant deals going on I saved much more than I thought I would so came back with and extra bag (or two  ) Massive thanks to all the traders (as others have said not one unfriendly person in sight) and everyone who makes waxstock possible!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melkor said:


> Good day
> But came out and my windscreen was cracked too!


This is terrible do they have chuckies in the car park? Sorry to learn of this


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, but to be honest I needed a new one anyway as the previous owner must have cleaned it with a Brillo pad or something lol
Anyway thanks to everyone great show.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Rebel007 said:


> I've recently got home from visiting the Waxstock show for the very first time, I have to say it was a last minute thing to get there as I had family coming today, but at 11.45pm last night I got a phone call telling me the family couldnt come so I got to go to the Waxstock show after all!
> 
> EVERYONE at the show was friendly and helpful, some went so far over the top to make a newbie welcome I know I will make everyt effort to go again next year.
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the Forum...:wave:*

Well you certainly did it Big Style, First Post and its all about attending Waxstock....:thumb:

Went to the First last Year and if its on again next year ill certainly get my ticket in advance... The first one i came away with about 55 litres of products....:lol:

Certainly great to be around like minded folk that dont look at you gone out when you talk about swirls glazes and wash mitts....:lol:


----------



## rover220 (Dec 24, 2006)

how did this car make it to the final 16? wood screws holding doors together, overspray everywhere inc door latches.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

How did cortina Jim do?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> How did cortina Jim do?


2nd and gave us a flash on the way home


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> 2nd and gave us a flash on the way home


Thanks, so his respray paid off, under the bonnet is fantastic , and he is top guy, using basic products just let's you see what can be done:thumb:


----------

